# We City anybody?



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

Is anyone playing We City? Hubby and I just started. I like that it kills a lot of time! Lots of fun, hard to earn money. Need some friends. Anybody?

I'm:  Vette007
Hubby: Farmer1000


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm betctru.  I just started....

Betsy


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

You are already showing as a friend. I think it copied you over from We Farm or We Rule or something.


----------



## dngtrumps (Mar 25, 2009)

I'm dngtrumps


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

dngtrumps said:


> I'm dngtrumps


I added you!


----------

